# Maltese garden statue



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi Everyone! I'm looking for a Maltese statue for my garden. I've found these two so far, but not completely sold on either one of them. Does anyone know of any other ones? I love the sandicast one but they won't help up in the weather. Thanks!!
[attachment=22574:attachment]
[attachment=22575:attachment]


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm not sure what you want to spend, but how cute is this one? And it says it's safe for outdoor use:

http://www.statue.com/Itemdesc.asp?CartId=...amp;cc=&SR=

Almost looks real!!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG! I love the one Gena found! That is way too cute!! Best of luck in your search for one!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok Gena and Krystal..who did both of your signatures? C'mon fess up, we know the same person is responsible for both signature!


----------



## Breezie (Aug 25, 2012)

I too have been looking for 11 years for a yard statue, I would like a puppy cut no mustach or beard...No luck so far, so sad, as most maltese owners keep their pups in the adorable shorter cut.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

That link does not work for me !

I went to the website itself but could not find a Maltese.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

CONCRETE MALTESE DOG STATUE OR USE AS A MONUMENT | eBay


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Furbabies mom said:


> CONCRETE MALTESE DOG STATUE OR USE AS A MONUMENT | eBay


I would not mind painting it but 9" long is still small to put in the garden.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

it doesn't work for me either.:huh:



MalteseJane said:


> That link does not work for me !
> 
> I went to the website itself but could not find a Maltese.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Here's one i found Maltese Statues, Sculptures and Gifts

Or maybe it's a statue for indoors and not outdoors, i didn't really read the desription.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

To me, this is by far the best one~ only it says it is suitable for indoor use. Does that mean it is not suitable for outdoor use?:blush:



mysugarbears said:


> Here's one i found Maltese Statues, Sculptures and Gifts
> 
> Or maybe it's a statue for indoors and not outdoors, i didn't really read the desription.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

mysugarbears said:


> Here's one i found Maltese Statues, Sculptures and Gifts
> 
> Or maybe it's a statue for indoors and not outdoors, i didn't really read the desription.





Rocky's Mom said:


> To me, this is by far the best one~ only it says it is suitable for indoor use. Does that mean it is not suitable for outdoor use?:blush:


 
Dianne if i would have read it i would have known for indoor use only, i need to pay attention to some things. :blush:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

This thread is from 2007, which is why the link isn't working.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

mysugarbears said:


> Here's one i found Maltese Statues, Sculptures and Gifts
> 
> Or maybe it's a statue for indoors and not outdoors, i didn't really read the desription.


I saw this one. Still, it's not very big : *Dimension:* 8"L x 5.5"W x 8"H 
especially for outside.


----------

